# English Lessons



## Alexander85 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi everyone!
My name is Alexander and i live in Turin.
I don't speak english very well, so i'm searching american/english boy/girl because i'd like to improve my skills.
I can teach you italian language and you can teach me english language.
for free.
If you're interested, please send me an email


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Alexander85 said:


> Hi everyone!
> My name is Alexander and i live in Turin.
> I don't speak english very well, so i'm searching american/english boy/girl because i'd like to improve my skills.
> I can teach you italian language and you can teach me english language.
> ...


Thats great I want to learn Italian language and but how can you teach me Italian


----------



## Alexander85 (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you live in Turin?


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Alexander85 said:


> Do you live in Turin?


No catania gela


----------

